# The Official 2/12 - 2/13 Storm Discussion Thread



## Greg (Feb 7, 2008)

Okay, maybe not quite, but the GFS model is indicating some activity the day before, i.e. next Wednesday!

Speculate here.


----------



## Paul (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll wait until drjeff weighs-in.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 7, 2008)

That would be effin sweet!


----------



## drjeff (Feb 7, 2008)

Paul said:


> I'll wait until drjeff weighs-in.




Like I said, I used up all my weather prognostic mojo with the 2/10 one 

But considering that a V-Day storm would give me a good excuse to cancel the rediculously over priced dinner I was going to take my wife to, I say GAME ON!


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 7, 2008)

Take her skiing instead


----------



## Paul (Feb 7, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Take her skiing instead



Don't mind if I do...



um... MY wife, not Jeff's. NTTAWWT


----------



## drjeff (Feb 7, 2008)

Warp Daddy said:


> Take her skiing instead



Since V-Day is somewhat of a significant anniversary date for us (1st date) and this marks the 15th anniversary of that monumentous occasion for us,  she's much more likely to want that snazzy dinner at The Mohegan Sun than a little Wawa evening session :roll:


----------



## drjeff (Feb 7, 2008)

Paul said:


> Don't mind if I do...
> 
> 
> 
> um... MY wife, not Jeff's. NTTAWWT



Thanks for the clarification


----------



## Paul (Feb 7, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Since V-Day is somewhat of a significant anniversary date for us (1st date) and this marks the 15th anniversary of that monumentous occasion for us,  she's much more likely to want that snazzy dinner at The Mohegan Sun than a little Wawa evening session :roll:



My wife usually insists on going to Mohegan.... and we don't gamble.

Hhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........................

Which feedbag do you hit there? My vote usually goes to Bubba's (VETO) My wife likes Jasper White's. Once we went to that fancy pants one behind the waterfall. It was pretty-good, but gave me a case of the squirts.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 7, 2008)

Paul said:


> My wife usually insists on going to Mohegan.... and we don't gamble.
> 
> Hhmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..........................
> 
> Which feedbag do you hit there? My vote usually goes to Bubba's (VETO) My wife likes Jasper White's. Once we went to that fancy pants one behind the waterfall. It was pretty-good, but gave me a case of the squirts.




We're boooked at the "squirter", Tuscany behind the waterfall.  Same thing with us, we don't gamble,  but will usually head there 4 or 5 times a year for a nice meal away from the kids.  I'll be curious to see what Foxwoods answer to the entire "Mohegan Experience" is when their MGM addition opens up in mid-May.

If it was purely upto me next week we'd eat at Michael Jordans,  but I'd guarentee to get in trouble from trying to watch various sporting events there


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 7, 2008)

speaking of Mohegan...I'm heading up there April 19 (sat night) anyone have a comp room?? or Presidential Suite??


----------



## drjeff (Feb 8, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> speaking of Mohegan...I'm heading up there April 19 (sat night) anyone have a comp room?? or Presidential Suite??



When you just use The Sun for eating purposes only, they're not comping too many rooms


----------



## Marc (Feb 8, 2008)

Holy crap I need a gift.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 8, 2008)

Marc said:


> Holy crap I need a gift.



It's okay if you're late with it... the goat won't know the difference.

-w


----------



## nelsapbm (Feb 11, 2008)

Winter storm watches have been posted for all of Vermont....snow to begin tomorrow evening. Woohoo!

Some areas actually picked up quite a few inches yesterday as the squalls came through. What a great winter so far.


----------



## severine (Feb 11, 2008)

Marc said:


> Holy crap I need a gift.


That's more forethought than most guys give.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 11, 2008)

severine said:


> That's more forethought than most guys give.



I was commended by the lady at the florist when I stopped by to place my order last week...

Sadly, I was going to order a couple more things online... and my debit card number was apparently stolen... (Either that or I got WICKED drunk and ordered almost $1,700 of random stuff online that I'd never buy normally)...

Yeah... kinda put a damper on my weekend.

-w


----------



## severine (Feb 11, 2008)

WJenness said:


> and my debit card number was apparently stolen... (Either that or I got WICKED drunk and ordered almost $1,700 of random stuff online that I'd never buy normally)...


That would have been one hell of a drinking episode! :lol:


----------



## BLESS (Feb 11, 2008)

I'll be at In Jackson......wanted to ski Wildcat, but have free tix to Attitash, so, I guess It's weds & thurs @ Attitash for me....It looks like they'r gonna be in the 5-8 inch range on weds, SWEET.


----------



## Greg (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks probable so I upgraded the thread to "official"  Winter Storm Watch for SoVT:



> URGENT - WINTER WEATHER MESSAGE
> NATIONAL WEATHER SERVICE ALBANY NY
> 849 AM EST MON FEB 11 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## noski (Feb 11, 2008)

MRV is expecting 8-14" Tuesday into overnight and Weds am.  Beautiful day Thursday. Keep your weather eye to Saturday 2/16.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 11, 2008)

Greg said:


> Looks probable so I upgraded the thread to "official"  Winter Storm Watch for SoVT:



AWESOME!


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 11, 2008)

this will happen because I'm driving to LP wed night. Everytime I need to drive somewhere to ski the weather gets nasty...


----------



## noski (Feb 11, 2008)

ajl50 said:


> this will happen because I'm driving to LP wed night. Everytime I need to drive somewhere to ski the weather gets nasty...


 You may be ok. It is not forecast to start until after the evening commute tuesday and wrap up mid day Weds. Possible breaks of sun in the afternoon Weds. Heaviest snow Weds morning. Drive safe!


----------



## powderfreak (Feb 11, 2008)

A 12-hour precipitation event is expected to yield a general 5-9" snowfall across central and northern Vermont with 8-14" possible in the higher terrain along the central Green Mountain spine.  I'll be looking for Killington, Sugarbush, and Mad River Glen to verify these higher amounts.  The time frame is from tomorrow evening till Wednesday morning.  I expect snow to overspread the region tomorrow evening between 7pm and 10pm with snow becoming heavy at times during the overnight hours.  Snowfall rates of 1-2" per hour are possible for an extended period in the central Green Mountains with occasional 1"+ rates from I-89 northward.  Needless to say, all of this snow will likely fall while the lifts are closed so Wednesday morning should be pretty sweet.

Warm air advection will be the main driver of the snowfall as warmer air between H8 and H7 overrides this arctic airmass currently in place.  I'm seeing favorable snow growth for this system so will follow ratios of 12-14:1.  Arctic air in the boundary layer should allow for immediate accumulation on all surfaces, too.  Good upper level divergence and H7 frontogenesis is maximized across central Vermont back towards the southern Adirondacks.  The 4km BTV WFR model is indicating two meso-scale bands possible...one across central Vermont and the other stretching from near Jay Peak to BTV to Oswego, NY.  It'll be interesting to see if there is an enhanced area of snowfall removed to the north away from the heaviest precipitation across central/southern VT.

I'll have another update tonight but it this looks like a fun, quick hitting snowfall that'll add another layer of pow.  Might want to make plans for Wednesday...

-Scott


----------



## noski (Feb 11, 2008)

powderfreak said:


> A 12-hour precipitation event is expected to yield a general 5-9" snowfall across central and northern Vermont with 8-14" possible in the higher terrain along the central Green Mountain spine.  I'll be looking for Killington, Sugarbush, and Mad River Glen to verify these higher amounts.  The time frame is from tomorrow evening till Wednesday morning.  I expect snow to overspread the region tomorrow evening between 7pm and 10pm with snow becoming heavy at times during the overnight hours.  Snowfall rates of 1-2" per hour are possible for an extended period in the central Green Mountains with occasional 1"+ rates from I-89 northward.  Needless to say, all of this snow will likely fall while the lifts are closed so Wednesday morning should be pretty sweet.
> 
> Warm air advection will be the main driver of the snowfall as warmer air between H8 and H7 overrides this arctic airmass currently in place.  I'm seeing favorable snow growth for this system so will follow ratios of 12-14:1.  Arctic air in the boundary layer should allow for immediate accumulation on all surfaces, too.  Good upper level divergence and H7 frontogenesis is maximized across central Vermont back towards the southern Adirondacks.  The 4km BTV WFR model is indicating two meso-scale bands possible...one across central Vermont and the other stretching from near Jay Peak to BTV to Oswego, NY.  It'll be interesting to see if there is an enhanced area of snowfall removed to the north away from the heaviest precipitation across central/southern VT.
> 
> ...



Yea! What he said!:-D


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 11, 2008)

Winter Storm watch for eastern PA..for Snow changing to sleet and then freezing rain...this storm could be a real humdinger...it will be nice to see the ground white again...there were even little flowers blooming across the street from my work in a sunny south facing area...but they're probably dead since it was 5 degrees this morning...maybe some fresh Poe tomorrow night at Blue mountain..Holla


----------



## Zand (Feb 11, 2008)

GSS is ready to ski some more Edgar Allen Poe. 

They're still indecisive on what we're getting here and how much. Sounds like a good 3-6" of snow tomorrow night, then changing to ice for a long while and then maybe ending as rain or snow. Should be a royal mess in this area Wednesday morning. I might put off a Wachusett trip till Thursday if tomorrow night looks bad enough. This should REALLY get me into Berkshire East mode for Presidents Day.


----------



## BLESS (Feb 11, 2008)

any updates on the jackson, north conway areas?


----------



## bigbog (Feb 11, 2008)

*....*

...looks like another nice week ahead for northern New England...8)


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2008)

*probability of 8" or more (for 2/12/8)*



BLESS said:


> any updates on the jackson, north conway areas?


----------



## WJenness (Feb 12, 2008)

Going to go out and score some storm skiing tonight...

Wa or Crotched... not sure where yet.

Probably Wa as I have a pass there...

-w


----------



## powderfreak (Feb 12, 2008)

Latest model guidance indicating a much better chance for mixing as far north as the Canadian border.  Precipitation amounts have also increased so we'll likely see a 6-12" snowfall across a large area of central/northern New England with some ice possible on top of that...especially across eastern Vermont, New Hampshire, and western Maine.  The only areas that may escape a change over from snow to sleet/freezing rain look to be northern and western New York...including Whiteface in the northern Adirondacks.  Elsewhere, there's at least a moderate chance of a change over.

I'm off to make some turns at Stowe...will try to post an update when I get back.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 12, 2008)

powderfreak said:


> Latest model guidance indicating a much better chance for mixing as far north as the Canadian border.  Precipitation amounts have also increased so we'll likely see a 6-12" snowfall across a large area of central/northern New England with some ice possible on top of that...especially across eastern Vermont, New Hampshire, and western Maine.  The only areas that may escape a change over from snow to sleet/freezing rain look to be northern and western New York...including Whiteface in the northern Adirondacks.  Elsewhere, there's at least a moderate chance of a change over.
> 
> I'm off to make some turns at Stowe...will try to post an update when I get back.




yikes.  hopefully the ice doesnt go on too long and create a nasty crust.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 12, 2008)

2knees said:


> yikes.  hopefully the ice doesnt go on too long and create a nasty crust.


If its sleet I bet it will mix in very nice with the snow....


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

It's snowing here in the Lehigh Valley and sticking to the roads..woo hoo..Powder afternoon..too bad I don't have Pontoons


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 12, 2008)

> Winter Storm Warning
> 
> /O.CON.KBOX.WS.W.0006.080212T2200Z- 080213T2100Z/ WESTERN FRANKLIN MA- EASTERN FRANKLIN MA-NORTHERN WORCESTER MA- CENTRAL MIDDLESEX MA-WESTERN ESSEX MA-WESTERN HAMPSHIRE MA- WESTERN HAMPDEN MA-EASTERN HAMPSHIRE MA- EASTERN HAMPDEN MA- SOUTHERN WORCESTER MA-NORTHERN MIDDLESEX MA-CHESHIRE NH- EASTERN HILLSBOROUGH NH-WESTERN AND CENTRAL HILLSBOROUGH NH- INCLUDING THE CITIES OF...CHARLEMONT...GREENFIELD... ORANGE... BARRE...FITCHBURG... FRAMINGHAM...LOWELL...LAWRENCE... CHESTERFIELD...BLANDFORD...AMHERST... NORTHAMPTON...SPRINGFIELD... MILFORD... WORCESTER...AYER...JAFFREY...KEENE... MANCHESTER... NASHUA...PETERBOROUGH... WEARE 1114 AM EST TUE FEB 12 2008
> 
> ...



4-8" then ice and heavy rain.:-o 
I'm going crank up the snow blower as soon as it starts to change over to try to avoid moving all that rain saturated snow. :roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2008)

The ground is now covered here in Allentown..time to ski ski ski..some fresh Poe..before it changes to ice tonight..

Peace


----------



## takeahike46er (Feb 12, 2008)

powderfreak said:


> Latest model guidance indicating a much better chance for mixing as far north as the Canadian border.  Precipitation amounts have also increased so we'll likely see a 6-12" snowfall across a large area of central/northern New England with some ice possible on top of that...especially across eastern Vermont, New Hampshire, and western Maine.  The only areas that may escape a change over from snow to sleet/freezing rain look to be northern and western New York...including Whiteface in the northern Adirondacks.  Elsewhere, there's at least a moderate chance of a change over.



Well that seals the deal--  Whiteface it is tomorrow.  Nice timing with this snowfall because lift tickets are only $35 when you bring a can of Coke.  Fresh snow + cheap tickets FTW.


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2008)

takeahike46er said:


> Well that seals the deal--  Whiteface it is tomorrow.  Nice timing with this snowfall because lift tickets are only $35 when you bring a can of Coke.  Fresh snow + cheap tickets FTW.


even better since you don't have to pay $3.95 for a fountain drink! :smash:


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 12, 2008)

Scott that is music to my ears
Going to LP thurs-sun with a tour of wright over the weekend...
Word!


----------



## Brettski (Feb 12, 2008)

Snowing here in beautiful downtown Newark, NJ, US of A 

Snow even makes Newark look good


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 12, 2008)

yea...I have to disagree with that...nothing makes newark look good!
(at least the part i see all the time)


----------



## hiroto (Feb 12, 2008)

wa-loaf said:


> 4-8" then ice and heavy rain.:-o
> I'm going crank up the snow blower as soon as it starts to change over to try to avoid moving all that rain saturated snow. :roll:



Yikes.  Change over in my area is forecasted to be around 2AM.
I'm afraid I'll wake up to pile of wet snow and still raining :sad:


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 12, 2008)

NWS is still calling for 6-10 in the north country before a wintry mix, hopefully the mix will be minimal!


----------



## Brettski (Feb 12, 2008)

ajl50 said:


> yea...I have to disagree with that...nothing makes newark look good!
> (at least the part i see all the time)




And you're from Philly?

LET'S GO DEVILS!!!!!!

Oh, yeah, we are getting hammered

Going turn to flooding rain overnight here

LET'S GO HUNTER

Going to the skills Friday and Saturday


----------



## Brettski (Feb 12, 2008)

Brettski said:


> Oh, yeah, we are getting hammered



OK, Clarification required

...it's also snowing


----------



## hiroto (Feb 12, 2008)

Forecast is shifting much further north.   It seems 8 inches is less likely:


----------



## davidhowland14 (Feb 12, 2008)

all I can say is that this looks good:






and I just noticed it's snowing outside!


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

20*F. Close to 3" and I'm already hearing that familiar rat-a-tat-tat of sleet starting to mix in hitting the front of my NE facing house. :roll:


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> 20*F. Close to 3" and I'm already hearing that familiar rat-a-tat-tat of sleet starting to mix in hitting the front of my NE facing house. :roll:



It's full on sleeting like a mofo now. Yep - just like the V Day storm last year. :roll: Hope it stays mostly snow in the north country.


----------



## Zand (Feb 12, 2008)

YAY! We have a classic northeast winter storm. Greg is complaining about sleet, it's an automatic classic!


----------



## severine (Feb 12, 2008)

3"?  I swear there was more like 5" in our driveway when I got home at 10:15PM.


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

Zand said:


> YAY! We have a classic northeast winter storm. Greg is complaining about sleet, it's an automatic classic!



:lol:


----------



## Zand (Feb 12, 2008)

Been snowing pretty good since about 6:30 here. Not sure on the accumulations, but it's been coming down good so I'd assume 3" or so. Currently 19 degrees, but as the storm one year ago tomorrow proved, temperatures mean nothing.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 12, 2008)

Been snowing here for about forty minutes, and has accumulated quarter inch or so.  

*STAY SNOW*!!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2008)

We received 2-3 inches of snow..it's been freezing rain for 5 hours so far and the temperature is now up to 28 degrees..at least 1/2 inch of ice so far.


----------



## ckofer (Feb 13, 2008)

4 am 6" new snow on my deck and not rain yet


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2008)

Rainy hard and 33 degrees..so far 2.47 inches of liquid precip since yesterday afternoon with 1-2 inches of rain expected..yikes


----------



## skidbump (Feb 13, 2008)

Pouring in Hyde park..4 to 6 of snow by 10 pm.Started sleeting right about at 10..At 730 am we had 3 inches of sleet and it was pouring.Roads are like streams.


----------



## SnowRider (Feb 13, 2008)

Central Mass has about 4 - 5 inches at a glance. ( NO SCHOOL :-D )

Just wanted to say that they are predicting Rain / Freezing rain for Waterbury like Monay. :sad:


----------



## KingM (Feb 13, 2008)

This one was kind of disappointing, only a few inches. We're not hurting for snow up here, obviously, but the last couple of storms over performed and I think I was expecting the same. They still canceled school for some reason.

This would be the perfect day to slip away to ski, since it's going to be so busy for the next week and a half after today, but I have to spend the day cleaning snow off the roof instead.


----------



## ckofer (Feb 13, 2008)

It has turned to rain in Strafford, no idea what's happening in Stratford.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2008)

ckofer said:


> It has turned to rain in Strafford, no idea what's happening in Stratford.



:lol:


----------



## billski (Feb 13, 2008)

KingM said:


> They still canceled school for some reason.



It's called the "Flatlander Effect"
Be careful next thing you know, they'll be demanding sidewalks! :blink:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 13, 2008)

had about 3" here on LI, turned to FR around 9pm then R overnight....roads were a mess, spin outs everywhere, my buddy was floored by the Quattro, said he always heard about it, but never got a chance to experience it...last night was perfect for the Audi.....she was in her element and shined!!


----------



## hiroto (Feb 13, 2008)

Damm, wet stuff is creeping up north.  Stop now!


----------



## WJenness (Feb 13, 2008)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> had about 3" here on LI, turned to FR around 9pm then R overnight....roads were a mess, spin outs everywhere, my buddy was floored by the Quattro, said he always heard about it, but never got a chance to experience it...last night was perfect for the Audi.....she was in her element and shined!!



Driving home from the mountain last night / to work this morning was great, not a single slip or anything... I love my A4.

-w


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2008)

about five inches in Portland over night has now switched over to 'r'

was debating a night session at Shawnee this evening.  We'll see how the rest of the day goes


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2008)

Does anyone have any first hand reports of what it's actually doing in SoVT right now, or how things are looking in general?


----------



## BLESS (Feb 13, 2008)

youck, that radar looks ugly.  It's obviously all rain now here in little rhody...on my way to Jackson tonight.  Hopefully the rain doesn't move any further north...


----------



## ajl50 (Feb 13, 2008)

It looks like mix line is finally starting to hold on line that the the NWS burlington predicted...maybe the 6-10 total snow for the northern adirondacks will work out. 

Anybody know what elevation is doing to this storm- clearly there are area's where cold air is trapped at the surface and producing ice so I'm guess there are area's where it's warmer at elevation then at the surface.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2008)

I just spent about an hour shoveling here at work and I probably have less than an hour left..as expected things are incredibly slow today...after I'm done shoveling here..I'm going over to my parents new house and shoveling their driveway and walk.  My Dad(Boss) told me that I can drink as much of their beer as I want..as long as I shovel...Then I'm shoveling my parents old house which they're closing on in a few days..then that's it..I don't have to go back to work.  Some serious exercise for me today.  I'll probably be so tired that I'll have to go to the bar for wings and beer.


----------



## BLESS (Feb 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I just spent about an hour shoveling here at work and I probably have less than an hour left..as expected things are incredibly slow today...after I'm done shoveling here..I'm going over to my parents new house and shoveling their driveway and walk.  My Dad(Boss) told me that I can drink as much of their beer as I want..as long as I shovel...Then I'm shoveling my parents old house which they're closing on in a few days..then that's it..I don't have to go back to work.  Some serious exercise for me today.  I'll probably be so tired that I'll have to go to the bar for wings and beer.




amazing information, thanks for the update.


I'm just kidding around...relax. Have a few beers for me.


----------



## WJenness (Feb 13, 2008)

Are you going skiing today? Is Blue even open in this crazyness?

-w


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2008)

So...we need some more reports. I'd particularly be interested to know how SoVT is fairing. Not good, I'd imagine.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Feb 13, 2008)

Things will improve when the eventual refreeze happens. :sad:


----------



## severine (Feb 13, 2008)

That doesn't sound too promising for the here and now.


----------



## billski (Feb 13, 2008)

Received phone call from southern VT.  Very icy, bad roads.   
And that's AT the mountain.


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, from poking around various online reports, it seems Killington south is being affected by ice and freezing rain. This sucks. Good for Sugarbush northward it seems though!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> about five inches in Portland over night has now switched over to 'r'
> 
> was debating a night session at Shawnee this evening.  We'll see how the rest of the day goes




Shawnee is closing at 4, no go


----------



## danny p (Feb 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Yeah, from poking around various online reports, it seems Killington south is being affected by ice and freezing rain. This sucks. Good for Sugarbush northward it seems though!




yeah, i'm hoping k doesnt get damaged too bad by this, hoping to go there tomorrow.  nice that sugarbush has $14 dollar lift tickets tomorrow (v-day) just in case I have to drive the extra hour.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2008)

danny p said:


> yeah, i'm hoping k doesnt get damaged too bad by this, hoping to go there tomorrow.  nice that sugarbush has $14 dollar lift tickets tomorrow (v-day) just in case I have to drive the extra hour.



In my and I'm guessing 95% of the people's opinion here, you'd be foolish not to drive the extra hour.  Sugarbush is FAR AND AWAY a better mountain than Killington.  It really isn't even close.


----------



## Johnskiismore (Feb 13, 2008)

About an hour ago it turned to sleet and freezing rain up here.  Before that we accumulated seven inches in North Woodstck, NH.  

That radar image is looking pretty fugly for most of New England!  It will move out soon hopefully.


----------



## billski (Feb 13, 2008)

*pray*



deadheadskier said:


> In my and I'm guessing 95% of the people's opinion here, you'd be foolish not to drive the extra hour.  Sugarbush is FAR AND AWAY a better mountain than Killington.  It really isn't even close.



pray the niar doesn't get that far....   I think I will wait for reports on Thursday for Friday visits.  Have car, will travel....


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2008)

billski said:


> pray the niar doesn't get that far....   I think I will wait for reports on Thursday for Friday visits.  Have car, will travel....



According to John Atkinson's post on SkiMRV, some sleet mixed in at Sugarbush, but it's back to all snow. The MRG cam shows dumpage. Maybe they can avoid any actual rain.


----------



## danny p (Feb 13, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> In my and I'm guessing 95% of the people's opinion here, you'd be foolish not to drive the extra hour.  Sugarbush is FAR AND AWAY a better mountain than Killington.  It really isn't even close.



i'm not going to start a debate about this (or at least try not to).  sugarbush is a better mountain than k.  FAR AND AWAY, not too sure about that.  If Sugarbush drive was the same as K, i would have a sugarbush season pass.  But it's not.  With today's weather, I'll probably be heading to sugarbush tomorrow.  But honestly, while I like to listen to everyone's opinions, I've skied both mountains a bunch of times (more at K, but plenty at the bush) and I don't care what 95% of people say.  This thread is not a flame and is not directed at deadhead. Just don't agree with the far and away.  My $0.02.  Everyone feel free to bash me, I love K.


----------



## Mark_151 (Feb 13, 2008)

It sucks here right now, 15 minutes from Wachusett.


----------



## hiroto (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like I should have booked for Jay Peak vacation rather than for souther NH vacation :sad: next week.  They got 10 inches of snow but it will be all frozen pretty quickly.


----------



## wa-loaf (Feb 13, 2008)

Mark_151 said:


> It sucks here right now, 15 minutes from Wachusett.



Yup, they're closed today. With a possible opening tonight.

I spent a little over an hour snow blowing (although it looked more like a water cannon at times) and shoveling 4 inches of slush and ice in the pouring rain. I was soaked completely through, even my goretex jacket was starting to leak.


----------



## SnowRider (Feb 13, 2008)

If you have been in Southern NH and VT you would know that this storm will benefit more than hurt. The one thing sounthern NE needed was base. So if I lose good woods skiing for a week in order for them to soften up and then they are open for twice as long its ok with me.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2008)

In Allentown...3.41 inches of liquid equivelent according to Accuweather in the past 24 hours..33-34 degrees right now and raining..the ice isn't melting too fast and most of it remains and all the trees are still coated. The powers out at my parents house and there was even an NBC news crew in the neighborhood.

I got a great workout shoveling at work and both of my parents houses. I only ended up drinking 2 beers this morning. I just came back to my place and I saw a 5-dollar bill sitting on the sidewalk..steezy..I'm always finding money but it's usually one dollar bills and coins. In a few hours..whatever precip is left should change to snow and then the real mess will be tonight when everything freezes up with lows in the low to mid 20s..


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 13, 2008)

WJenness said:


> Are you going skiing today? Is Blue even open in this crazyness?
> 
> -w





I don't know if Blue is open..I know Camelback is closed..I don't plan on skiing today...especially after spending 4 hours in the rain shoveling..

edit: I checked the webcam and Blue is open..I saw three people skiing in a 2 minute period..


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2008)

SnowRider said:


> If you have been in Southern NH and VT you would know that this storm will benefit more than hurt. The one thing sounthern NE needed was base. So if I lose good woods skiing for a week in order for them to soften up and then they are open for twice as long its ok with me.



I know what you're saying and I knew the "this is good for the base" argument would come up, but it's the *middle of effin February*. Central NE needs some powder dumps, not more base building sleet and cold rain...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 13, 2008)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I only ended up drinking 2 beers this morning.



Beerios?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> I know what you're saying and I knew the "this is good for the base" argument would come up, but it's the *middle of effin February*. Central NE needs some powder dumps, not more base building sleet and cold rain...




i feel like someone kicked me in the stomach.

hope this isnt some kind of repeat of the 98 ice storm.


----------



## SnowRider (Feb 13, 2008)

> I know what you're saying and I knew the "this is good for the base" argument would come up, but it's the middle of effin February. Central NE needs some powder dumps, not more base building sleet and cold rain...



I know what your talking about but 8 - 12 inches of powder wouldnt do anything for the woods. It would be scraped off and crap in a week. I agree they need some pow but im trying to say this storm isnt exactly a negative thing because when we get that snow the woods will be open twice as long.


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2008)

SnowRider said:


> I know what your talking about but 8 - 12 inches of powder wouldnt do anything for the woods. It would be scraped off and crap in a week. I agree they need some pow but im trying to say this storm isnt exactly a negative thing because when we get that snow the woods will be open twice as long.



Gotta disagree. A foot of snow is always going to get skied off whether it falls now or in two weeks. But it's still way better to have a foot of snow than sleet/freezing rain. And this storm is a big time negative thing (south of the MRV, ADKs) for anyone looking to ski between now and the next snow storm which may or may not come. Unless we get a repeat of last April, we've only got 4-6 or so more weeks for potential big snows in SoVT and SNE. This storm is fine for mid-December, but it sucks for mid-Feb, bottom line.


----------



## KingM (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm feeling a lot better about our weather up here, reading this. We were just dry-slotted for awhile this morning and then we got a couple of hours of steady snow, and thankfully avoided the unfrozen, semi-frozen mess of parts south. Looks like we just missed it by about 20-30 miles or so.


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2008)

KingM said:


> I'm feeling a lot better about our weather up here, reading this. We were just dry-slotted for awhile this morning and then we got a couple of hours of steady snow, and thankfully avoided the unfrozen, semi-frozen mess of parts south. Looks like we just missed it by about 20-30 miles or so.



Yup. MRV northward and the ADKs are sitting pretty with this one.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 13, 2008)

Tons of freezing rain and icing here in Bloomfield. We lost power at home just a short while ago and I am in the office with Warren as school got cancelled for today.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 13, 2008)

Went to check local forecast for londonderry and found this beauty on the noaa page.


Hartness State Springfield Airport
Lat: 43.34   Lon: -72.52   Elev: 577
Last Update on Feb 13, 12:54 pm EST


*Unknown Precip Fog/Mist*

32°F
(0°C) Humidity: 96 % 
Wind Speed: Calm 
Barometer: 29.65" (1005.1 mb) 
Dewpoint: 31°F (-1°C) 
Visibility: 3.00 mi. 
More Local Wx: 3 Day History:


wtf is unknown precip?


----------



## danny p (Feb 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Gotta disagree. A foot of snow is always going to get skied off whether it falls now or in two weeks. But it's still way better to have a foot of snow than sleet/freezing rain. And this storm is a big time negative thing (south of the MRV, ADKs) for anyone looking to ski between now and the next snow storm which may or may not come. Unless we get a repeat of last April, we've only got 4-6 or so more weeks for potential big snows in SoVT and SNE. This storm is fine for mid-December, but it sucks for mid-Feb, bottom line.



totally agree w/ Greg.  The trees already had an awesome base and in some instances still had fresh pow in them from a couple days ago.  A foot of freshies on top of that would have been great.  So it goes...


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 13, 2008)

2knees said:


> Went to check local forecast for londonderry and found this beauty on the noaa page.
> 
> 
> Hartness State Springfield Airport
> ...


 
Sometimes this can mean that certain weather observation instuments are obscured by ice/freezing rain and giving the "unknown" reading.


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2008)

There's still a slim chance that Killington might salvage some snow out of this one. According to Intellicast the snow line is now south of them:







Lots of moisture to work through still. The  K-1 cam is showing snow at Killington. Any local reports?


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like the dacks is where its at.  Wildcat looks to be in the mixed belt now, I can only hope the higher elevations are spared some.


----------



## BLESS (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like I'm getting screwed with the ole Attitash.......eh, the tix were free.  I'm just kinda worried about heading up there tonight.....


----------



## Zand (Feb 13, 2008)

The WTF part of every storm: 33 degrees and heavy rain.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 13, 2008)

Any of you guys getting the heavy icing that Hartford is?


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 13, 2008)

No heavy icing yet.  The water is flowing with great pace down my drive.  In the backyard we have a river flowing down the back of my property line and a nice sized lake growing.


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2008)

Grassi21 said:


> No heavy icing yet.  The water is flowing with great pace down my drive.  In the backyard we have a river flowing down the back of my property line and a nice sized lake growing.



Uhg. I have a low spot in the back of the yard that tends to fill up too. It was pretty high with ice before today. I imagine it's a legit pond now...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> There's still a slim chance that Killington might salvage some snow out of this one. According to Intellicast the snow line is now south of them:
> 
> Lots of moisture to work through still. The  K-1 cam is showing snow at Killington. Any local reports?




someone on kzone said it started snowing at kbl around 2:00.  I just called magic and the lady i spoke to said it was still raining there.  needed to hear it from the horses mouth.


----------



## BLESS (Feb 13, 2008)

Greg said:


> Uhg. I have a low spot in the back of the yard that tends to fill up too. It was pretty high with ice before today. I imagine it's a legit pond now...





Ditto on the pond.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2008)

Word is we lost power in Torrington, Ct..


----------



## gladerider (Feb 13, 2008)

can someone in stowe report their status?
thanks.


----------



## KingM (Feb 13, 2008)

gladerider said:


> can someone in stowe report their status?
> thanks.



I'm sure it's all snow in Stowe, since that's more or less what we have in the MRV, 45 minutes south. Still coming down here at a pretty good clip. I just drove back from the grocery store and it was absolutely beautiful with heavy, fat flakes, but the roads were a bit treacherous. Drive safely if you're coming up for the $14 SB lift ticket tomorrow.


----------



## gladerider (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks KingM.


----------



## SnowRider (Feb 13, 2008)

Hey, all I'm trying to say is this storm isnt all bad, i belive that it is helping southern NH resorts to some exstent. Im near worcester and despite the rain the snow has remained. This new wet heavy snow will create a base so within the next 4-6 weeks a 4 inch storm will open up the woods.


----------



## Greg (Feb 13, 2008)

SnowRider said:


> Hey, all I'm trying to say is this storm isnt all bad, i belive that it is helping southern NH resorts to some exstent. Im near worcester and despite the rain the snow has remained. This new wet heavy snow will create a base so within the next 4-6 weeks a 4 inch storm will open up the woods.



Your optimism should be commended. All I know is I'm bagging a ski day tomorrow so IMO this storm sucks...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 13, 2008)

Total freakin' mess here in Portland.  Ice float ponds everywhere, streets have turned into rivers....when this all freezes it's gonna be a nightmare.


----------



## skidbump (Feb 13, 2008)

WAs at Belleayre today and was rain on top of 5 new of snow..Gonna make a mess for next few days.
Plus the blew alot sunday to early this Wed am.What a waste of good snow.


----------



## loafer89 (Feb 13, 2008)

At least there is still snow on the ground in Southern New England, I still have about 3-4" of snowcover even after the rain.


----------



## roark (Feb 13, 2008)

Magic was a little rough today. Breakable crust early on with pockets of softer stuff partway down, then it firmed up more up top later on. Had lots of fun, but you did have to be careful with your turns. Once it gets groomed or skied in we should still come out ahead with this one. Not a powder day, but not too bad either. Beats working!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 13, 2008)

roark said:


> Magic was a little rough today. Breakable crust early on with pockets of softer stuff partway down, then it firmed up more up top later on. Had lots of fun, but you did have to be careful with your turns. Once it gets groomed or skied in we should still come out ahead with this one. Not a powder day, but not too bad either. Beats working!



Ugh, was afraid of that...


----------



## hiroto (Feb 14, 2008)

It still looking pretty good after all that rain.  Definitely looks like net gain.


----------

